# Preseason changes!



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

While getting everything in order for next years schedule, I figured why not start getting everything dialed in now while its decent enough outside to ride and to tinker if I need to. We went over my position from last year and did a subtle refit of my position, swapped out my Fizik Arione CX for a Prologo Nago Evo Nack saddle, and lastly, I decided to give a Rotor Aero OCP3 Q-Rings a shot. So far Ive been more than please with the way everything feels, and excited to really start training harder once it warms up here. I just got word today that our new team kits are in just in time for christmas, YES!


----------

